

Ask HN: Backing up online services? - 6thSigma

I&#x27;d like to backup my Asana to my Evernote.<p>I know that IFTTT and Zapier have things where I can create a new Evernote note if I create a new task on Asana and stuff like that, but is there anything that does specifically backups of online services and keeps them synced?
======
bryanh
Zapier co-founder here, we've heard this question a lot and TBH, it is a
fairly difficult thing to do. In addition to lots of users using Zapier to
dump important data into Google Spreadsheets for safe keeping, I've heard of
users having success with
[https://www.backupify.com/](https://www.backupify.com/).

Good luck!

